# Unluckiest man ever.



## Rogue (Jun 15, 2003)

That would be ME then.
Posted here due to swearing, here is a quick summary of my recent holiday in Moraira (south Spain).

Well, I think I've just had the unluckiest 7 days of my life.
How's THIS for a holiday :

Saturday 26th, I top-up my phone by Â£30 before we go to the airport.
At the airport, I bought a Â£90 pair of D&G sunglasses (the g/f bought a Â£100 pair of Armani ones the last time we went abroad).

The weather in Moraira (our destination) had been great all week, so we were looking forward to days of sunshine.

At the airport, we find out our flight is delayed by 5 hours, meaning we get to our destination at 5pm instead of 12pm.
When we arrive, the weather is starting to turn nasty.
Sunday, it's pissing down with rain and very cold.
Monday, we go to a Tapas bar for lunch, stop at a supermarket on the way home to buy wine and stuff, come back to the car less than 10 minutes later to find some bastard had smashed the rear quarter-light window and stolen Paula's handbag from the back seat.
What was in the handbag?
My new sunglasses, her sunglasses, and my Â£250, 2 month old mobile phone.

I ran around the building and car park, but the thief was well gone.
Police don't want to know, and tell us we have to go to see the Guardia Local (like an army Police).
We have to waste a whole day travelling to Benisa to report the crime to the Guardia Local, then travelling the 45 minute drive back to the airport to get the car swapped.
On the way to the airport, we pass a horrendous crash on the other side of the road.
A 17 tonne lorry was lying on it's side, the Clio it crashed with was about half as long as it used to be.

The traffic is tailed back for miles, so we spend two hours at the airport, hoping to miss the chaos.
On arrival at the airport, we see an elderly gent die as he steps of a coach (the tried to resuscitate him but it was no use.
We also had to pay 38 euros for the window.
On the way back from the airport, we hit the aftermath of the tailback, meaning it took us 3 hours to do a 45 minute trip.
The replacement car we got warns us it's running out of diesel (flashing red), we eventually get to the bit where the overturned lorry is, and all the cars are going into single file.
Guess who the Police stop to get the lorry taken away?
That's right, US!
The very front of the fucking queue and they stop US for 10 minutes while they move it.
We then see a petrol station, pull in to re-fuel, and Paula's Dad is having trouble with the diesel pump.
Diesel keeps spewing from the tank, and when I look at the pump number it's pump number 13. Go figure!

I get back to the Villa and phone Tescos (who we had our holiday insurance with) and they tell us we're not covered because the bag wasn't left in the boot or a locked glove compartment.
So now, I'm down almost Â£450.
To top it all off, it rained the whole week we were away, and when we got home yesterday and phoned Paula's folks (who are out there for another month) they said it was sunny again and Paula's Dad couldn't sit it out because it was too hot.

The local papers said it had been the coldest February for 22 years.

Just my fucking luck.
Jonah has told me he doesn't want to see me anymore because I'm a jinx.

I have to buy a new fucking mobile tomorrow, but I can still keep my old number, so that's one bit of good luck.......

Rogue (no longer playing the lottery)


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

*comfort*... :-*


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

:?

BTW - welcome back to sunny Scotland.

Don't stop playing the lotto - with luck like yours your number will come up the night you don't play.

If you wish to jump from a window can I suggest my office in Langgarth - our windows open fully - and the surroundings are great 8)


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

jampott said:


> *comfort*... :-*


Looks like Abi has hijacked Jampotts account...


----------



## justtin (May 6, 2002)

> stolen Paula's handbag from the back seat.


[smiley=stupid.gif]


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

justtin said:


> > stolen Paula's handbag from the back seat.
> 
> 
> [smiley=stupid.gif]


I think that if you haven't done this you would have avoided most of the hassle.

Then you would only have to deal with shitty weather.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I come from quite a shitty area so I don't leave anything at all on show. Not even a couple of quid in the space under the handbrake as know of cars that have been broken into for the spare change.

Despite me being this alert, my missus left her bag in the back of our car on Christmas eve some years ago. And, you've guessed it, it was nicked.

So now, she's just as vigilent, but most of the time it only comes from experience. I had a stereo nicked from my car when I went into a shop for five minutes.

Because I was stopping for so litle time, I didn't bother to remove it. :roll:

Sorry to hear of your shitty luck, but on the bright side, you must have used it all up by now. So it's probably a good time to start doing extreme sports as you'll have loads of residual good luck and probably won't get injured.


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

We just got back from South-East Spain:

- freezing (3C day and -3C night) and pissing with rain and snow
- On arrival I accidently banged the rear tailgate of my hire Renault Scenic on my dad's head so he had to have 3 stitches (and no booze for two days)
- dad had taken an aspirin before the flight and the scene was Texas chain saw massacre over everything.
- air-conditioning in the apartment was broken so no heat.
- heavy wooden door fell off of wardrobe on to one of my little toes, turned it black and had me hobbling around for three days.

The Spanish weather has turned now we're back, dad's fine and me toe's back to normal in case you give a damn.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

mike_bailey said:


> We just got back from South-East Spain:
> 
> - freezing (3C day and -3C night) and pissing with rain and snow
> - On arrival I accidently banged the rear tailgate of my hire Renault Scenic on my dad's head so he had to have 3 stitches (and no booze for two days)
> ...


Just let us know your next holiday location so we can avoid it. :lol:

I broke my little toe a month ago and I know it is so painful.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

You didn't go on Friday, 13th, Rogue and Mike :wink: :roll:

Sorry to hear about your bad luck. But as Kell says: start doing silly/extreme things. You can only have good luck after all of this!!


----------



## Rogue (Jun 15, 2003)

The thing with Paula's bag is that she NEVER leaves it "on show".
She's always hiding it out of site if she ever leaves it in the TT.

It was just one of those silly holiday things that was a spur of the moment.
It was pissing with rain and we were running to get into the shelter of the supermarket.

The other annoying thing is that I always keep my mobile in my pocket, but for some reason I gave it to Paula to keep that day.
And the day before, I'd been wearing my sunglasses all day (it was cloudy but still bright) and I only gave them to Paula to keep in her bag cause it was pissing with rain, so I didn't need to wear them. :?

Rogue


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

> Jonah has told me he doesn't want to see me anymore because I'm a jinx.


I dont even know you and to be honest i'm glad i don't :wink:


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

Dude, that is one tale of woe!!! 

That is one holiday you'll not have 'fond' memories of, but I'm sure you'll get over it eventually. 

Regards


----------



## Rogue (Jun 15, 2003)

jonah said:


> > Jonah has told me he doesn't want to see me anymore because I'm a jinx.
> 
> 
> I dont even know you and to be honest i'm glad i don't :wink:


 

Rogue


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Rogue said:


> The thing with Paula's bag is that she NEVER leaves it "on show".
> She's always hiding it out of site if she ever leaves it in the TT.
> 
> It was just one of those silly holiday things that was a spur of the moment.
> ...


I suggest a handbag for the lads; then it's your responibility, not your wifes  
(this is something that has always bugged me wit my hubby: he did exctly the same!! Giving everything to me, expecting me to carry things for him in my handbag  *why???*


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

A3DFU said:


> Rogue said:
> 
> 
> > The thing with Paula's bag is that she NEVER leaves it "on show".
> ...


Because you have a handbag and he doesn't. Handbags for men exist...but they may you look very gay. :lol:

I prefer to carry my things on me than delegating the responsiblity to my wife. In this case if something gets lost, only one of us will suffer. :wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

vlastan said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > Rogue said:
> ...


Your wife is very lucky indeed!! I must suggest to hubby that he takes responsibility for his own belongings :roll:


----------



## Jazzedout (May 8, 2002)

vlastan said:


> Just let us know your next holiday location so we can avoid it. :lol:


:lol: :lol: :lol: 
Who are you to speak about that?  I should probably do as Jonah, since last time you came to Greece it was freezing and snowing! When you left it became alright again!  Oh and by the way, it has been sunny the whole week but when you arrive on Saturday it will get colder and it will rain according the the weather report! 
Luckily I will be in the UK on Saturday!   :roll:

On a more serious note, the weather is getting crazy all over the world. It is a little bit worrying! :?


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Jazzedout said:


> vlastan said:
> 
> 
> > Just let us know your next holiday location so we can avoid it. :lol:
> ...


In the future I will plan my trips to Athens AFTER I review the local weather forecast. :lol:


----------



## Jazzedout (May 8, 2002)

vlastan said:


> In the future I will plan my trips to Athens AFTER I review the local weather forecast. :lol:


I am sure that even then, the weather will change without obvious reason!!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Jazzedout said:


> On a more serious note, the weather is getting crazy all over the world. It is a little bit worrying! :?


Na: it has always been crazy!! It's just that you kids can't remeber :roll:


----------



## ir_fuel (Jan 10, 2003)

A3DFU said:


> Jazzedout said:
> 
> 
> > On a more serious note, the weather is getting crazy all over the world. It is a little bit worrying! :?
> ...


 [smiley=end.gif]


----------



## Jazzedout (May 8, 2002)

A3DFU said:


> Jazzedout said:
> 
> 
> > On a more serious note, the weather is getting crazy all over the world. It is a little bit worrying! :?
> ...


Now, would it be my fault if I asked you your age Dani? :roll: :roll:


----------



## Boba FeTT (Jan 29, 2005)

i take it you dident enjoy the holiday then?


----------



## Rogue (Jun 15, 2003)

Boba FeTT said:


> i take it you dident enjoy the holiday then?


Let's just say I made the most of a bad run of luck.

Rogue


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Jazzedout said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > Jazzedout said:
> ...


55 years young last year in July


----------

